# Metall/Silber Effekt für Buttons



## fexx (27. September 2002)

hi leute! wie mache ich eine textur die genau so aussieht wie bei dem neuen windows mediaplayer 9 beta die kennt sich er einer so möchte ich die textur machen! so ein silber/metall effekt! bitte posted eure hilfe, 
thnx...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. September 2002)

Hallo

Als Basis kannst du das hier verwenden Jereme Online - noch einen Blauen Layer drüber und ein bisschen Blur, halt einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Oder du schaust mal direkt hier im Forum z.B. Link




Ciao Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## fexx (28. September 2002)

vielen dank! hast mir geholfen, cu....


----------

